# The new box



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

As usual, I barely got it in the house and they were all over it.


























All three girls inspecting the box













Cleo peeking out














Lid off













It's really big













Cali and her favorite toy












Even Cinderella was curious














"I thought this was just ours!"












Cali is still playing in it with her toy. I'm definitely leaving the lid off for a while. Charlee likes walking along the edge. I'm sure when I put the twins to bed, the big girls will check it out a little more.


----------



## My3babies (Sep 27, 2007)

Very nice! It makes the twins look so little!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Another score for Marie!! 

My kitties would love it.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's really nice, Marie. I'm glad they like it!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Another great place for the kitties. Did you get that on Craig's List?


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

i need a box like that!! Looks like your brood loves it


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

great box. the girls obviously approve. 

Sadly, I bet I know what Toby would do with something like that. His thought process at seeing a box is 'oh look - its a box - it must be a litter tray.' - and then pee in it. :roll:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Yes, I got it on Craigslist.  

Allie, I was afraid of the same thing for a few minutes, because that's what it was used for - kitty litter box. But it smelled like nice clean carpet, so I think they were just sniffing all over it because of the new scent, not to pee. whew!

When Cleo got restless and I booted her out this morning, she went into the box and napped.  

And of course, it's the first thing the twins ran to this morning when they got up.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)




----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

what a neat box!

great pics


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

Cinderella is so cute! she is like I don't want to be in the pic but I am still curious!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Yes, Cinderella hates photographers and being stalked. It's not easy being a diva.


----------



## Penny1 (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh my gosh! Cinderella looks just like a cat I used to have! Sadly she has gone to the Great Catnip Field, but it's amazing how similar they look! 8O 

Great pictures, looks like your calicos love the box! Vergil would love it if I got him one, hmmm, gives me an idea....


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Must be tough when the paparazzi live in the same house!

Looks like another great find!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Marie all I see is cat furniture? Is there a place for you to sit? Have they crowded you to a corner of the house. such spoiled kitties.

I cant beleive the great deals you find! I went and looked at the craiglist in my area and couldnt find anything!!!

You got the gift girl!


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

Brilliant photos Marie!

Can't believe how much the twins have grown 8O 8O 

You have some beautiful kitties there! I love the one of Cinderella being all coy! :lol: :lol: 

Carol xx


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks, everyone. Yes, my girls are spoiled. 



Mitts & Tess said:


> Marie all I see is cat furniture? Is there a place for you to sit?


Yes, there's actually a sofa and loveseat and a huge coffee table, two bookcases, a knicknack display and, of course, the t.v. But I don't use the living room, so I could actually just sell that stuff off and fill it entirely with cat furniture.  (just kidding) (I think)



> I cant beleive the great deals you find! I went and looked at the craiglist in my area and couldnt find anything!!


You have to look often to get it before anyone else does. Plus, I have a couple of shameless tricks I use to convince them I'm the person who should get whatever their selling, and for less.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Like Merry, I can't even find any!


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

marie73 said:


> I could actually just sell that stuff off and fill it entirely with cat furniture.  (just kidding) (I think)


Merry has a point. Exhibit A, the "calicos allowed" photo. I see: a cat tree, a cat tent, a wicker cat bed, a cat carrier, and a carpeted cat box. All in one photo.

Are you sure you're not imagining this so-called 'people furniture' to keep up the illusion of normalcy??

(  )


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Silly Merry and Victoria! 

Here are some pictures of my sofa:











love seat:











and the book case in between (wow, Charlee was so little in this one!)


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

Marie! You DO have people furniture!







Did you get it on Craigslist? :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

No!  

The sofa set is about 15 years old.  

It still looked brand new until a couple years ago. Hmmm, when I got Cinderella..... :roll:


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I stand corrected! You do have furniture!  Nice couch!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks, Merry. I was a little hesitant to post it as someone said last year they had the same sofa YEARS ago.  

UPDATE: The box is now being used for the litter box in the girls' room. It seems everyone loves lying on top of it when the lid is on, and it's so big, it was taking up so much room in my living room. Then "someone" threw up in it, so I cleaned it up and now the litter box is inside, and they're all using it properly. And still lying on top of it.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

marie73 said:


> UPDATE: The box is now being used for the litter box in the girls' room. It seems everyone loves lying on top of it when the lid is on, and it's so big, it was taking up so much room in my living room. Then "someone" threw up in it, so I cleaned it up and now the litter box is inside, and they're all using it properly. And still lying on top of it.


Marie, your girls have the fanciest bathrooms on the forum :lol: .


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Their new box is almost as big as *my* bathroom. :?


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Marie, those cats of yours are sooooo lucky to have you!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

No, Geri, I think it's just the opposite. They bring so much to my life. I would have never even adopted a cat if Cinderella hadn't been in such a horrible situation and I took her away on the spot. I would have never actually made the commitment - I never thought I _could_. 

My kitties have rescued me and made me a better person.


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

marie73 said:


> My kitties have rescued me and made me a better person.


That was touching.. :catsm


----------

